# First week of BIF action with 7D MK II



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

I received the MK II on Monday Nov. 3 and had a chance to get out a few days this week to try it on BIF shots.

Here are two bald eagle shots and these are my photo blog posts for the week if anyone wants to see how I made out. There are more eagle shots plus an osprey with two fish and cool mid air gull battle over a caught bird.

All were shot as jpegs using a 300 f4 with a 1.4 extender attached.

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/07/high-speed-chase/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/06/osprey-double-dipper/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/05/looking-for-a-place-to-land/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/04/get-out-of-our-neighborhood/


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's an ibis and a wood stork from this week.


----------



## nda (Nov 9, 2014)

Fantastic pics


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2014)

Great shots Phil. 8)


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

Great shots Phil! Thanks for sharing! How do you like the AF and the ergonomics?


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 9, 2014)

Very nice! Looks like it focuses well even under tricky conditions.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's a GBH jump off at 2500 ISO from earlier this week. These were also just shot as jpegs.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

I made this GBH shot Friday evening just after sunset. It was taken at 16000 ISO. Shutter 500 and 7.1 aperture.
I made only some minor tweaks in PS and it got a touch of NR. This was also just shot as a jpeg not Raw as I wanted to test how jpegs (especially slightly under exposed) might look using super high ISO. I'm not saying this is a prize winner with any kind of fantastic IQ or anything. But I figure that if you were in a once in a lifetime situation where the only way you could get the shot was to go way up on the ISO you could potentially get something out of it. 
With my original 7D I hesitated to go up to 800-1600 for jpegs.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

nda said:


> Fantastic pics



Thanks much, glad you like them.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shots Phil. 8)



Thanks, I appreciate you checking them out.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Great shots Phil! Thanks for sharing! How do you like the AF and the ergonomics?



Thanks very much for looking and commenting!
So far I have been happy with the AF and the feel of the camera. The first day out was a little odd though. For several years I have been shooting my 7D with a battery grip attached and I don't have one yet for the MK II so I think I missed the weight and feel of this new camera at first. I shoot all BIF handheld and I'll probably get the grip for this new MK II eventually.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Very nice! Looks like it focuses well even under tricky conditions.



Thank you and I was happy that the camera was usually about to pick out the subject (even a small one) from a busy background. Need more time to dial it in and continue some tweaking but it looks good so far.


----------



## CaptainZero (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks like it's working great. Nice shots. Question on your BIF shots, do you use a single point AF, or a Zone, or anything else?


----------



## miah (Nov 9, 2014)

Very nice shots, Phil; thanks for posting. Hey, were all of these taken at Huntington Beach State Park in SC? I ask because I'll be traveling through that area en route to the Everglades in early March and would like to know if it's worth the stop. I live out in dry, dry Colorado, so anytime I can enjoy a good estuary (and the wildlife they afford) I try to do it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

CaptainZero said:


> Looks like it's working great. Nice shots. Question on your BIF shots, do you use a single point AF, or a Zone, or anything else?



Thanks for checking them out I appreciate it.
I tried a couple of different focusing options for BIF and eventually went with center point expanded which is the one with the one center point and the four smaller points on each side. That's what I successfully used on my 7D for years and I'm still thinking it works out best for me on the new MK II.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

miah said:


> Very nice shots, Phil; thanks for posting. Hey, were all of these taken at Huntington Beach State Park in SC? I ask because I'll be traveling through that area en route to the Everglades in early March and would like to know if it's worth the stop. I live out in dry, dry Colorado, so anytime I can enjoy a good estuary (and the wildlife they afford) I try to do it. Thanks in advance.



Thanks, glad you liked the bird photos.
Yes, these and pretty much every shot on my wildlife photo blog were taken at HBSP in SC. It's a great place for birds (and alligators) however traditionally, Feb. and March are probably about the slowest months there. It's kind of a transitional time when some birds have left to nest elsewhere and we are still waiting for Spring birds to show up. Also the gators are not really out and about yet. But you never know. All of 2014 has been an odd year and out of whack here in many ways and we are hoping 2015 will be better. You can check my blog archives for March to get an idea of what you might see. Let me know if you think you will visit the area.


----------



## miah (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks, Phil, I'll take a look at your site's March posts and give you a shout when I get close.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 10, 2014)

miah said:


> Thanks, Phil, I'll take a look at your site's March posts and give you a shout when I get close.



Ok great, let me know if you hit the area.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 10, 2014)

Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.

Also today's blog post has a cormorant fishing and taking off from the salt marsh.

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/10/this-guy-was-good/


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.




Very good timing. Well done.


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.
> ...



Agreed, or a benefit of 10FPS?

Whatever is the case these are fabulous shots, especially the cormorant. I've never managed to get close enough to one to get a decent shot and any I have made them look drab and uninteresting. I set myself the task of getting some decent shots of them but never managed and forgot . . . Phil has re-ignited that quest!

Phil, if you don't mind me asking what lens are you using for these?


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 12, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Doh! Ignore the question, I just read the first post again! Just take the compliments


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.
> ...



Hey thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Although I do always have my camera set for high speed frame advance, that egret dropping the fish was just that one frame and that one frame only. What happened was I saw the egret pluck out the fish, and made that one frame and at that instant someone behind me called my name and I turned around. when I turned back the fish was gone and the egret was just standing there. I figured he ate the fish but when I reviewed the image I saw the mid air fish.
It's still surprising though I only banged off one frame, that 10 fps is so fast that often when I really do want one frame I get 2 or 3 anyway.  

The cormorants can give me fits. Nine times out of ten if I do see one catch a fish they turn their back to me when eating it.

See more cormorant photos here if you wish:

http://phillanoue.com/cormorant-photos/


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



I gotcha, and yes I do use a 300 4 with a 1.4 attached.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's an osprey from yesterday's post:

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/11/one-last-look/

I have a wood stork set to go up later today.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like you have a pretty good camera there! Glad you are happy with it. Very nice photographs.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 12, 2014)

Ouch.
"Yes, and your finger does a great job of pushing the button" you did not go on to say...






AcutancePhotography said:


> Looks like you have a pretty good camera there! Glad you are happy with it. Very nice photographs.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 12, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Ouch.
> "Yes, and your finger does a great job of pushing the button" you did not go on to say...



huh?


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Looks like you have a pretty good camera there! Glad you are happy with it. Very nice photographs.



I'm still working to dial it in, there are a lot more setting options then the 7D, but I am liking it so far.
Thanks for looking and glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch.
> ...



Maybe it was from google translate.  :


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 12, 2014)

Phil L said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > wtlloyd said:
> ...



Maybe. I thought I was saying something nice to the OP.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



I am the OP and I know you were being nice and I appreciate you having my back.


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

Amazing pictures, i understand that these pics are cropped, but man, this combo should be the same as the 100-400 on 400mm, but still you are very close, do you use a hide? sure you do, i know skill is the most important, but even the quality is so great, now i am doubting my 100-400 has IQ issues.


----------



## Larry (Nov 12, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.
> 
> http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/10/this-guy-was-good/




The oops moment was when you mislabeled this shot.

Quite obviously both you and the egret beautifully anticipated this jumping fish. ;D

(Very nice shots, Phil, ...thanks for posting!)


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

Larry said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.
> ...



Thanks for checking them out, I appreciate it.

I always give credit to the wildlife, they do all the work, I only take the pictures. ;D


----------



## Phil L (Nov 12, 2014)

meywd said:


> Amazing pictures, i understand that these pics are cropped, but man, this combo should be the same as the 100-400 on 400mm, but still you are very close, do you use a hide? sure you do, i know skill is the most important, but even the quality is so great, now i am doubting my 100-400 has IQ issues.



Thank you, I'm happy you liked seeing these photos.

No I don't use any kind of blind or hide I just stand out there and the birds (and alligators) basically ignore me which is how I like it.

I've been using the 300 f4 IS with a 1.4 for five years on a 7D and have always been happy with that combo. Although, I still have my old 300 laying around too.

Here's a shot from last week using the original 7D and a 15 year old beat to #%&* 300 f4 (non IS).
The old stuff can still crank it!


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

Phil L said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing pictures, i understand that these pics are cropped, but man, this combo should be the same as the 100-400 on 400mm, but still you are very close, do you use a hide? sure you do, i know skill is the most important, but even the quality is so great, now i am doubting my 100-400 has IQ issues.
> ...



Wow, really no blind!, i only started bird photography recently, maybe the time of day is key, here ducks and heron fly when i reach the 100m mark, they have sharp eyes and ears, i even hid between trees and they still keep their distance, which really makes your pictures more amazing.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Here's an osprey from yesterday's post:
> 
> http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/11/one-last-look/
> 
> I have a wood stork set to go up later today.



Very nice shot Phil.


----------



## AmselAdans (Nov 12, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Ouch.
> "Yes, and your finger does a great job of pushing the button" you did not go on to say...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmphoto (Nov 13, 2014)

What you can get - two flights from today. Even with focus and framing errors, easily 3-4 times more shots to choose from over 70D. I'm sure I don't have focusing options maximized, yet. 7D Mark II, 500 f/4L II w/1.4x III. Large group ISO 1600, f/6.3 @ 1/1600; small group ISO 400, f/8 @1/1250. Framing fails at end when "stops" of my hanging-in-car system reached (shown in earlier post _My DIY ....shoot the bird from the car_).


----------



## Marauder (Nov 13, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots Phil! Thanks for sharing! How do you like the AF and the ergonomics?
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. I'm also a current 7D (original) user, with the 100-400 and I'm looking forward to the 7D Mark II. Love your photos and look forward to seeing more!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Phil,

Nice photos you showed us here. 
I was only out for about an hour in last weekend with the 7D2 and the 300/2.8ii. For the moment I see that I need to AFMA this lens on the 7D2, but Focal is not yet prepared for this cam. So the full sharpness as I did see in your pictures are still missing over here. However, I'm sure that I will get it after afma is done. 
About ISO. in the past using my 7D with anything higher then iso 800 created a very noisy photo. This is much better with the 7D2 and also much easier to clean up. For the moment only tested this with jpeg and no noise in camera. I hope Adobe will soon add this camera to the next release of LR/PS. Getting nice pictures with iso 3200 and even iso 6400 is now possible, just as you also did mention. I'm very happy with this new camera.
I hope soon to post a few bif pictures to,


----------



## Phil L (Nov 13, 2014)

Brown pelican sunset silhouette from last night and bald eagle from this morning.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2014)

Great shots Phil. Well done.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 13, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Marauder said:
> ...



Thanks very much. I'm still lovin' the new MK II but not tremendously thrilled with the battery life. Thing died on me this morning shooting eagles.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shots Phil. Well done.



Thanks much Click, appreciate that.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 13, 2014)

meywd said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



I'm lucky where I shoot that most of the birds pay me no attention even when quite close.
Here is a wood stork from Tue. evening. He was fishing right in front of me, these are close to full frame I only cropped a bit off one side. You could get pics with a cell phone.


----------



## meywd (Nov 13, 2014)

Phil L said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Amazing shots, i think luck exists, but this is not a case of luck, where do you take these photographs? maybe one day i can visit this area


----------



## Phil L (Nov 15, 2014)

meywd said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



Thanks again for the kind comments.
Most of the wildlife stuff I shoot in Murrells Inlet at Huntington Beach State Park in SC which is in the coastal SC area just south of Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's a bald eagle jumping around on a pine tree and a forster's tern with a fish from earlier this week.

More on the terns from yesterday's blog post here:

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/14/these-little-birds-are-fast-but-not-always-fast-enough/


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 15, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Here's a bald eagle jumping around on a pine tree and a forster's tern with a fish from earlier this week.
> 
> More on the terns from yesterday's blog post here:
> 
> http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/14/these-little-birds-are-fast-but-not-always-fast-enough/



That "branch jumper" is stunning, Phil! It's an extra plus that it is a slightly different view of the Eagle than in most shots.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a bald eagle jumping around on a pine tree and a forster's tern with a fish from earlier this week.
> ...



Hey thanks very much for looking and commenting and I'm happy to know you feel that way about the eagle photo. That is exactly what I was hoping for when I got the photo... something a little different.
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Phil L (Nov 16, 2014)

GBH flight from this morning and a baby alligator in the swamp on Thur. morning.

Also today's post featuring another GBH jumping off from a tree this morning can be seen here:

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/16/the-first-step-is-the-hardest/


----------



## Marauder (Nov 16, 2014)

Superb shots Phil! Please keep them coming! I'm saving for my own 7D2 (hope to get it in the Spring). You have a great talent for wildlife photography. Looks like lots of wildlife to shoot in your area and you're getting just amazing shots!


----------



## risc32 (Nov 17, 2014)

So the battery life isn't exactly where you'd want it? Would you say it's worse than the 7d?


----------



## Phil L (Nov 17, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Superb shots Phil! Please keep them coming! I'm saving for my own 7D2 (hope to get it in the Spring). You have a great talent for wildlife photography. Looks like lots of wildlife to shoot in your area and you're getting just amazing shots!



Thanks very much, I appreciate you checking out my wildlife photos and we do indeed have a decent variety around this area.
I'm sure you will enjoy your new 7D when it arrives. It is a great camera for bird and other wildlife action.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 17, 2014)

risc32 said:


> So the battery life isn't exactly where you'd want it? Would you say it's worse than the 7d?



Well I guess to be fair I'm used to shooting my regular 7D with the grip so it always seemed like the batteries went on forever. I have not yet ordered a grip for the MK II but likely eventually will.
But twice now I have had the battery in the MK II just roll over and die on me on the middle of shooting when I thought it should have had more life left.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a young brown pelican from this morning.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 20, 2014)

A few eagle pics taken Nov. 3, the day my new 7D MK II arrived.

Full series of five photos here: http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/19/nice-day-for-a-flight/


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Phil. 
Stunning set, very well done. That camera takes fabulous pictures!  ;D

Cheers, Graham. 

Ps good job you were there to hold it! 



Phil L said:


> A few eagle pics taken Nov. 3, the day my new 7D MK II arrived.
> 
> Full series of five photos here: http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/19/nice-day-for-a-flight/


----------



## Phil L (Nov 21, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Phil.
> Stunning set, very well done. That camera takes fabulous pictures!  ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hey, thanks very much, appreciate it!


----------



## Phil L (Nov 21, 2014)

Osprey with a half eaten fish from yesterday.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 21, 2014)

Brown Pelican from yesterday.


----------



## Marauder (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow Phil, so many amazing shots! ;D


----------



## candc (Nov 22, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Wow Phil, so many amazing shots! ;D



+1 you and the 7dii are a cyborg bird shooting machine!

p.s. what ai servo settings are you using? i did some experimenting and think all the sliders to the left + zone af works the best for bif in the 400mm-600mm range.


----------



## meywd (Nov 22, 2014)

candc said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Phil, so many amazing shots! ;D
> ...



+10 simply amazing


----------



## Phil L (Nov 22, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Wow Phil, so many amazing shots! ;D



Thanks! Glad you are liking the bird shots!


----------



## Phil L (Nov 22, 2014)

candc said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Phil, so many amazing shots! ;D
> ...



I'm happy you enjoy the photos, thanks for checking them out!

I've been mostly sticking with center point expanded so far for focus points. I had luck with that on the 7D and I'm still going with it on the MK II.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 22, 2014)

meywd said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Marauder said:
> ...



I appreciate that, thank you.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's a GBH fishing from earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 23, 2014)

Hoodie from yesterday. Series of five on today's post. 

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/22/hop-skip-and-a-jump/


----------



## Terry Rogers (Nov 23, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.
> 
> Also today's blog post has a cormorant fishing and taking off from the salt marsh.
> 
> http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/10/this-guy-was-good/



When exposing for for a subject like this, where you in manual? Also, how did you work out to push the whites to what appears to be just short of clipping.


----------



## candc (Nov 23, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Hoodie from yesterday. Series of five on today's post.
> 
> http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/22/hop-skip-and-a-jump/



that gives me a chuckle, here is one taking off like a greased merganser going the other way!


----------



## Phil L (Nov 23, 2014)

Terry Rogers said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Not a BIF, but here's an oops moment from yesterday when the egret dropped and lost it's fish.
> ...



Yes I shoot probably 98% of my stuff in Manual including the hoodies. Shooting any birds with black and bright white is really tough for me. Birds such as black skimmers and black-necked stilts are examples. You want detail on the white but also want to be able to see some of the black face. I just try to choose and exposure that will get as close as I can to getting some of both. I usually tend to expose a bit more for the whites and let the black go dark. Not a lot you can do.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 23, 2014)

candc said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Hoodie from yesterday. Series of five on today's post.
> ...



Yeah these guys can be hysterical to watch and you don't realize how many hops they take to get airborne.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 23, 2014)

Brown pelicans from yesterday.
More from this series on today's post: http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/23/splashing-around-2/


----------



## Marauder (Nov 23, 2014)

Loving all the shots Phil! Thanks so much for sharing them with us! I love the variety too! So many species and you have a great grasp of composition. 

So, I take it you're loving the 7D Mark II? I've read in the reviews that the hit rate is simply amazing! 8)


----------



## Phil L (Nov 25, 2014)

White ibis caught bathing this past weekend.
More here:

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/24/bath-time-2/


----------



## Phil L (Nov 25, 2014)

Marauder said:


> Loving all the shots Phil! Thanks so much for sharing them with us! I love the variety too! So many species and you have a great grasp of composition.
> 
> So, I take it you're loving the 7D Mark II? I've read in the reviews that the hit rate is simply amazing! 8)



Really glad you have been enjoying the photos! I do have a lot of variety out there, not always but you never know what you might see. 
Rain for three straight days has slowed me down but lucky I have a bunch of stuff on file from the weekend and before. 
The new 7D has been smoking along nicely, I miss some shots but missed some with the old 7days too so whadaya gonna do. ;D


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Brown pelicans from yesterday.
> More from this series on today's post: http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/23/splashing-around-2/




Beautiful shot! I love pelicans. We have the white variety here.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 4, 2014)

Do you use Better Beamer?


----------



## Phil L (Dec 4, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Do you use Better Beamer?



No I shoot everything with available light.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2014)

Beautiful series. 8) Nicely done Phil L.


----------



## Phil L (Dec 5, 2014)

dpc said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Brown pelicans from yesterday.
> ...



Thanks, I really like the white pelicans but we only occasionally get some. We did have four show up last week and all they did was sleep.


----------



## Phil L (Dec 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. 8) Nicely done Phil L.



Hey thanks I really appreciate you looking and commenting!


----------



## slclick (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow! Very nice photographs Phil. Thanks for sharing. I'm in the 'Had a 7D and sold it due to noise' camp. It is now obvious to me that the Mk2 is a whole different bird.


----------



## Phil L (Dec 5, 2014)

slclick said:


> Wow! Very nice photographs Phil. Thanks for sharing. I'm in the 'Had a 7D and sold it due to noise' camp. It is now obvious to me that the Mk2 is a whole different bird.



Thanks! Glad you like the photos.
Funny thing about the new 7D and better handling of noise at high ISO... with the original 7D I would always try to fudge it somehow to avoid raising the ISO. I would lower the shutter speed, open the lens more, barely creep up the ISO as a last resort. 
Now I don't really think twice about sticking around and shooting in poor light with high ISO if there is something worthwhile going on.
Here is a shot from a couple weeks ago at 4000 ISO and was just shot as a jpeg.

Series of four from this is my blog post for today.

http://phillanoue.com/2014/12/04/dont-even-think-about-landing-here/


----------



## Phil L (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a GBH flight from a couple days ago.

More here:

http://phillanoue.com/2014/12/02/great-blue-heron-jumps-off/


----------



## Phil L (Jan 4, 2015)

Cute little mink.


----------



## Ryan85 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice shots Phil!


----------



## ryan8085168 (Jan 4, 2015)

Early December 2014. AF works pretty good IMO. Still need to do more testing.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice series , Phil . I especially like the Heron. Well done.


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 4, 2015)

Again, nice shots. Which AF mode are you using? Have you tried playing around with them? I just bought one last week, and I haven't had too many chances to get out yet.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Phil L said:


> I received the MK II on Monday Nov. 3 and had a chance to get out a few days this week to try it on BIF shots.
> 
> Here are two bald eagle shots and these are my photo blog posts for the week if anyone wants to see how I made out. There are more eagle shots plus an osprey with two fish and cool mid air gull battle over a caught bird.
> 
> ...




Dear Friend Mr. Phil L 
Great Bird Photos. One question Please, I am not Bird Photographer, But I have 7D MK II, The question is---How do you set up the AF type and What kind of AL focus or AL Servo speed that you use to get these perfected bird in flight photos.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Jan 4, 2015)

Ryan,
Very nice!
I like the separation of the background, makes the flight cranes (?) pop.
Nice.
-r



ryan8085168 said:


> Early December 2014. AF works pretty good IMO. Still need to do more testing.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series , Phil . I especially like the Heron. Well done.



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

ryan8085168 said:


> Early December 2014. AF works pretty good IMO. Still need to do more testing.


What a gorgeous photo! Well done Ryan.


----------



## Phil L (Jan 4, 2015)

Ryan85 said:


> Nice shots Phil!



Thanks for checking them out and glad you liked them!


----------



## Phil L (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series , Phil . I especially like the Heron. Well done.



As always, I appreciate you looking and commenting, thanks.


----------



## Phil L (Jan 4, 2015)

CaptainZero said:


> Again, nice shots. Which AF mode are you using? Have you tried playing around with them? I just bought one last week, and I haven't had too many chances to get out yet.



Thanks, glad you like the shots.
I'm still fooling around with settings. I mostly set it up the same way I had the original 7D set up.
BBF, Center Point Expanded focus points.


----------



## Phil L (Jan 4, 2015)

surapon said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > I received the MK II on Monday Nov. 3 and had a chance to get out a few days this week to try it on BIF shots.
> ...



Thank you for looking at these photos.
I use AI Servo but I'm still fooling around with the other settings. I mostly set it up the same way I had the original 7D set up.
Use BBF, Center Point Expanded focus points.


----------



## Phil L (Jan 4, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series , Phil . I especially like the Heron. Well done.
> ...



Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 5, 2015)

Phil L said:


> CaptainZero said:
> 
> 
> > Again, nice shots. Which AF mode are you using? Have you tried playing around with them? I just bought one last week, and I haven't had too many chances to get out yet.
> ...



I like them a lot. My question was more on what you're using for the AF in the menus. Are you using #1 or #2? Have you played around with any of those settings? Earlier I asked about the AF points, and you answered that one, so thank you by the way.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Phil L said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Phil L.
I will learn how to use AI servo from now, and set up at "Case 5=For Erratic subject moving quick in any direction/ in Tracking sensitivity", With Center point Expantion focus points.
Yes, Sir, So many thing that I must learn to use this new 7D MK II.
Thanks again, Sir, Happy New Year 2015 to your Family and You.
Surapon


----------



## Phil L (Jan 5, 2015)

CaptainZero said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > CaptainZero said:
> ...



I started out using Case 1 but just switched to Case 3 to try it out. I have had several instances where the AF absolutely refused to lock on to a flying bird. Never had that issue with the first 7D. 
Still (after 2 months) trying to dial it all in.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's two from this afternoon of a bald eagle just after snatching up a ruddy duck. Actually took these with the old 7D, my 7D MK II is in the shop, so the IQ is only so so, this is more for subject matter.

The second shot where the eagle is looking right into the face of the duck while flying off kinda freaks me out a bit. But so it goes in nature.

Full series of eight photos is up on the blog now.

http://phillanoue.com/2015/02/03/baby-food/


----------



## Phil L (Feb 4, 2015)

Just posted another bald eagle series from this morning.

http://phillanoue.com/2015/02/04/keeping-a-watchful-eye/


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

Phil L said:


> Just posted another bald eagle series from this morning.



Very nice series phil.


----------



## CaptainZero (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cool shots! I'm heading to Jackson Hole next week, and should be able to get a few sports shots. Haven't shot a moving subject with mine yet. 

What is wrong with yours?


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Phil,
I'm very impressed with your photos. Regardless of the camera you are a very skilled photographer.
I was wondering after having the 7D Mark II for a while what you make of the image quality.
I bought it and the 100-400mm L II.
What I find is that looking through the viewfinder (and I have very good eyesight) I find them image really sharp and crystal clear. The photo itself I find a much lesser quality than a 5D Mark III.
Maybe I'm spoilt with the full frame and need to lower my expectations.
I find the image in focus but not detailed when I zoom in. Pixels don't seem to be clearly defined, noisier than I'm expecting. The picture seems to be unsharp , sharpening improves it but somehow it's not fully satisfactory.
I may have a bad version of the camera but there is nothing obviously wrong with it.
The image through the viewfinder seems remarkably sharp. The lens does look as if it's locked on correctly.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Just posted another bald eagle series from this morning.
> ...



Thanks much I appreciate you checking it out.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2015)

CaptainZero said:


> Very cool shots! I'm heading to Jackson Hole next week, and should be able to get a few sports shots. Haven't shot a moving subject with mine yet.
> 
> What is wrong with yours?



Thanks, glad you liked the photos!

Long story short, my 7D MK II AF was inconsistent at best. I have two original 7Ds and have been shooting wildlife action with those for the past five years and they both focused faster and more accurately then the new MK II.
Canon is proving to be worthless at this point. I wish I returned it to B&H the first week I got it. Too late now.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi Phil,
> I'm very impressed with your photos. Regardless of the camera you are a very skilled photographer.
> I was wondering after having the 7D Mark II for a while what you make of the image quality.
> I bought it and the 100-400mm L II.
> ...



I sent my 7D MK II into Canon due to inconsistent focusing issues. I just got it back today and it seems to be about the same. For instance I shoot a burst of 8 frames...Two are sorta out, two way out, two sorta in, maybe two mostly in, I never had these issues with the original 7D. 
Right now I don't trust the camera.

I had better results last week shooting with my five year old 7D, with a 15 year old 300 and a 20 year old 1.4X attached.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's a bald eagle flight from this afternoon.
Got one anyway.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2015)

Great shot Phil. 8)


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shot Phil. 8)



Thanks much, glad you like it.


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2015)

Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Feb 10, 2015)

Pigeons in flight. Shot on the kit EF-S 18-135 IS STM @135mm


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

Cog said:


> Pigeons in flight. Shot on the kit EF-S 18-135 IS STM @135mm



I really like the 3rd picture.


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally caught this guy


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Shit sorry posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Phil L (Feb 13, 2015)

Flights of white pelicans were stacked up this afternoon over at the marsh.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

Phil L said:


> Flights of white pelicans were stacked up this afternoon over at the marsh.




Well done Phil.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Flights of white pelicans were stacked up this afternoon over at the marsh.
> ...



Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------

